# Hair Care Tips



## ashraful (May 18, 2012)

A person should shampoo their hair at least twice per week, you should use a shampoo and not soap that you bathe with. Soap is designed for skin. Shampoo is designed for hair and scalp; there is an important difference between the two. Soap will dry your scalp, and most soap will leave a residue that will dry on your scalp and hair. I would also recommend a good conditioner. There are many types of shampoos and conditioners on the market, many claim to be new and improved, when it is only the same old thing that they have been using. Your hair should be combed and brushed at least twice a day. You have to take care of your hair if you want it to be at its best spend a few bucks and get shampoo; stop shampooing your hair with soap.


  Use a separate shampoo and conditioner; all in ones don’t work as well. A shampoo can’t be as effective with conditioner added to it. A shampoo can either clean, or condition well; not both at the same time. Clean your hair with a shampoo wash twice. To first wash is more or less a pre cleaning, this removes some of the oils, and dirt and product build up from your hair. The second shampoo is the real cleansing you get more lather and you massage your scalp with the cushion ***** of your fingertips. Rinse well ring hair of excess water or squeegee your hand through your hair. Your hair can only absorb so much moisture at one time. Get the excess water from your hair. It will be able to absorb more of the conditioner. Repeat the step for shampoo with the conditioner with the exception that you will only condition once.


  Don’t use grease on your hair it would be better to use a moisturizer it is made to be absorbed into your scalp as well as the hair follicle. Grease will sit on top of your hair and scalp also it clogs the hair shaft grease is made as a hair dressing even though people use it on there scalp. Hair dressing is meant to add shine and hold hair together, also for running hot combs through.


  Comb and or brush your hair daily; at least once or twice a day. If you follow these basic rules you should be able to manage your hair care to maintain your best appearance, also to have your hair and scalp as healthy as possible.


  Do not over look the importance of drinking water and eating a healthy diet to maintain healthy hair, hair grows from the inside out.


----------



## TigerStyleZ (May 18, 2012)

You know that "Shampoo" is pure chemistry? If Shampoo is so good and healthy or wahtever for the hair - Why you can´t find it in the nature? For me Shampoo is just a product of marketing or how do you think our ancestors kept their hair healthy? I must renounce too much shampoo makes your hair ill. It is good to wash with Shampoo but not execievly. A goood Oil will do this all for you.


----------



## Harry Haller (May 18, 2012)

How to wash your hands

It takes at least fifteen seconds to wash your hands properly - this is about how long it takes to sing 'Happy Birthday to You' twice through!

Encourage children to wash their hands by showing them how to do it, and by setting them a good example.

http://www.washyourhandsofthem.com/hand-hygiene--you/how-to-wash-your-hands.aspx

how about a prize for the most pointless 'how to?'

http://howtowipeyourbutt.com/
http://www.wikihow.com/Blow-Your-Nose
http://www.bellasugar.com/How--Wash-Your-Face-Properly-858247


----------



## Luckysingh (May 18, 2012)

Well, it's interesting, but we all know these facts.

Does ashrafulji work for Vidal Sasoon or V05 ??

I've known for a long time that wash n go shampoos are for emergencies (on  as long the go) and they should not be used all the time.
But what is wrong with soap ? Nothing, it may leave it too dry, but then you can conditition.

Well at the moment I've been growing my hair. I haven't had it cut for a year now.
It's pretty long but not long enough for a 'jurha' yet and strangely it has changed colour!!!
No one seems to have the answer!!!
It has gone in to different shades of brown from jet black last year,- How weird!!
I've just accepted it, even though we can't find any valid reason!!!!

Has anyone else ever encountered this??


----------



## Ishna (May 19, 2012)

De Lorenzo for the win.  :grinningkaur:

Lucky ji, has your hair been getting too much sun?  Or perhaps you're on the train to graysville already?

Random tip #347: some people's hair absorbs leave-in conditioner better when it's still damp.


----------



## Luckysingh (May 19, 2012)

No, it's not too much sun. Although many have said that it may go brown and then white.
At the moment there is probably no more black left. There are shades of very very light brown to dark brown. Everyone thinks that I've been using dye !!

However, I was in a very critiical condition last year and had 3 litres of blood transfused in to me to save me. That was a lot of blood that I needed for survival.
I do joke that the transfused blood was all from a brown haired person(s) !!!- bless them!!-


----------



## melaimend (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for the tips. I am trying really hard not to shampoo my hair every day. But it smells really bad because of pollution. 



http://www.ideamarketers.com/?articleid=1627694


----------



## Joginder Singh Foley (Oct 7, 2012)

*WJKKWJKF*

While we are on the subject of hair care Here is one for the bros to answer Anyone got any ideas to stop one's moustash growing down into one's mouth and instead to get it to grow horizontally along the lip please pretty please as mine is getting to be a real pain in trying to keep it out of my mouth 

:happysingh:


----------



## linzer (Oct 7, 2012)

Here are two options, one more natural than the other but less effective. The natural option is make moustache wax. Take 100g about vegetable oil of your choice ( I like avocado) and 70g beeswax melt together and mix well. 
The other is a firm hold gel ,something that would hold up a mohawk, blow dry into place. I use the gel in the morning and retouch with wax as needed.
Once you stop chewing it off with every bite it will grow longer and stay in place easier.
:singhsippingcoffee:


----------



## revasharma3 (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for sharing thses tips with us.


----------

